# 2015 Nissan Murano Revealed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> The 2014 New York Auto Show kicks off this week, and the all-new vehicle reveals have begun.
> 
> Nissan has trotted out the refreshed 2015 Murano, sporting new looks and a revised interior, though staying the same mechanically. The most dramatic differences come to the front end where the Murano has adopted new ‘LED boomerang lights’ along with Nissan’s corporate front fascia, known as ‘V-motion.’
> 
> ...


See more 2015 Nissan Murano photos at AutoGuide.com


----------

